# Vegans Against Toys



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Idiots.

http://www.myfoxboston.com/story/30542199/activists-petition-walmart-to-stop-selling-livestock-truck-toy


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I keep a handful of vegans out back. They turn grass into tasty protein. Mmmm. Beef.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Oh it was the cows that were petitioning, that makes sense now.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am sure she looks like a cow. But thats another story...


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

So, the activist's "hope" was to get 10000 signatures. If only in US (pop @309 mil), that would be @ 0.00003 of the population dictating for the other 0.99997. Sounds about like the new "normal"! I wonder where the petition is to sign for the continued buying. I hope walmart counts each of the purchases of the toy as a vote against the "activists"!
73, Mark


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow. Signing a petition against a livestock trailer, while the next aile has toy swords and guns, action figures with weapons. How is that any better? Besides not all livestock is being shipped to slaughter, there not even calling it by the right name.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm developing a meat packing plant toy set including a couple of cattle trucks. Do you think Walmart will sell it for me. If that is successful I might develop a feedlot and dairy toy set.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

BWfarms said:


> Oh it was the cows that were petitioning, that makes sense now.


Yeah, those damn Chic-fil-a cows are everywhere.


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

I read an article a while back where they had interviewed vegans and most admitted to eating meat occasionally. Most of those blamed alcohol for the decision to eat meat. They want to lynch everyone who humanely raise our cattle and enjoy our steak all the while they're eating it too


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Vegans can't claim they are vegan if they use shampoo, adhesives, leather goods, cosmetics, medicine, and the list is extremely long. To them it is not okay to eat animals but it's okay to use their byproducts (unknowingly I guess or else they would run around wearing leaves but that's mean to trees). World's largest hypocrites.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I saw something the other day where Ben & Jerry are going to come out with vegan ice cream.....Only problem I see with that plan is that it WON'T be Ice Cream.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Growing pains said:


> I read an article a while back where they had interviewed vegans and most admitted to eating meat occasionally. Most of those blamed alcohol for the decision to eat meat. They want to lynch everyone who humanely raise our cattle and enjoy our steak all the while they're eating it too


You can blame alcohol for many things. I didn't think eating meat was one of them.


----------

